# Gästepass



## Ryx (19. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ich habe Diablo online gekauft und möchte gerne meinem Bruder einen Gästeaccount besorgen.

Kann mir jemand diesen senden?

Danke und LG

Micha


----------

